# Orchestral Tools - The [email protected] Pictures



## OrchestralTools (Jan 17, 2019)

"THE SECRET OF CHANGE
IS TO FOCUS YOUR ENERGY
NOT FIGHTING THE OLD,
BUT BUILDING THE NEW."

On THE EVENT we will showcase our vision for the next frontier of music making. THE EVENT will include groundbreaking technological announcements, conversations on the craft of making music, along with some special surprises. 

As our special guest, we welcome the esteemed Tom Holkenborg aka Junkie XL - who's scored films Mad Max: Fury Road, Deadpool, Batman v Superman, the upcoming Alita: Battle Angel and many more.

See what's in store for our vision of the future of music making!

*Watch the Live Stream of THE EVENT!*
January 22, 2019 / 11 AM (PST)
on facebook.com/orchestraltools


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 17, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> "THE SECRET OF CHANGE
> IS TO FOCUS YOUR ENERGY
> NOT FIGHTING THE OLD,
> BUT BUILDING THE NEW."
> ...


Great idea the livestream. 
Thanks.
Is this a collaboration with JXL on a new library?
Or a presentation of a new production line.....
We will see.
Technological announcements.....Capsule 3.0..?
OT expanding in the States?

2019 starts great !


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 17, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Great idea the livestream.
> Thanks.
> Is this a collaboration with JXL on a new library?
> Or a presentation of a new production line.....
> ...


Abandoning customers with original products unless they pay a hefty upgrade price?.. giving them a very short time frame to coerce them into buying into the new line before discovering that quality comtrol sucks... again? let’s see!


----------



## KallumS (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm excited to see what my favourite sample library company has in store


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 17, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I'm excited to see what my favourite sample library company has in store


+1


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,

I'm very excited, and looking forward to attend the the upcoming event on Tuesday, Jan 22nd. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 19, 2019)

Rats I am locked down during that time. Maybe I can catch the after show, heh.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 22, 2019)

In 2 hours !!!!!!! Yeah !


----------



## meradium (Jan 22, 2019)

Next Gen marketing library


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

Live feed here:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jan 22, 2019)

Somebody learned from Apple ... .


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 22, 2019)

Great show. Great products. OT RULES more and more !!!!!


----------



## meradium (Jan 22, 2019)

Hans-Peter said:


> Somebody learned from Apple ... .


Really?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's a summary I put together for those who may have missed the presentation:

Orchestral Tools has created a free Orchestral Tools Sample Player, in conjunction with Axel Hartmann. Features include Auto Volume Scaling to enable legato transition and release samples to blend better, High Res Resampler, Mic Position Merging, Core Implemented Legato, and Advanced Articulation Management. Libraries will continue to be available in Kontakt format as well.

The new sample player will debut with the release of a free instrument called "Layers: Studio Ensembles," using small ensembles structured in layers of different kinds, such as mixed timbres and chords.

Customers will also have a wider choice in pricing structure with the availability of bundle pricing and à la carte pricing for individual mic positions, instruments, and articulations.

In addition, Orchestral Tools announced Junkie XL Brass to be developed with composer Tom Holkenborg, who promises a larger than life sound. The company also announced LA Sessions: Songwriter Instruments, a collection of pop instruments recorded at United Recording, in Studio B. The instruments include Studio Strings, Electric Guitar, Gospel Choir, Acoustic Guitar, Drum Set, Rhodes, Wurlitzer, and Electric Bass.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 22, 2019)

Impressive. I feel the goal posts have just moved.


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 22, 2019)

Two things I was hoping good old hendrik would say in his presentation:
1. Ok, the new player software is for free. Is importing existing libraries to the new software free as well?.. very bad experience with VSL playing this trick already, and i know hendrik likes to take cues from competition.
2. He said everything about the new player, including that merging discrete channels into one mix takes more time than what the video shows; nice touch, except for the plyer’s ram footprint. Hope that wasn’t just a memory lapse on Hendirk’s side (pun intended).
Anyway, more than happy to test it in my studio myself, in due time.


----------



## Olfirf (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow! That sounds amazing!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 22, 2019)

Incredible presentation thank you @OrchestralTools 
Super excited for the new payment structure, purchasing individual instruments is AMAZING! Wow! I’ve never been so excited for an online store.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi,

I had a great time at the OT-Paramount event today. Lots of new, and exciting developments, and products will be coming our way from OT. New Sample Player, and Libraries, and very flexible way to purchase individual instruments from their libraries, and much more.

A big Thank You to the OT Team for their great vision, and efforts to make a big leap forward in improving our composing tools. Bravo ! 

Q. Will all the current Kontakt based Berlin series OT libraries be ported to the new OT Sample Player ? i.e. Berlin Series libraries (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Perc.) ? If Yes, when can we expect them to be available for the new OT-Sample Engine ?

Here are some pics from the Paramount Event today.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dariusofwest (Jan 22, 2019)

Nmargiotta said:


> Incredible presentation thank you @OrchestralTools
> Super excited for the new payment structure, purchasing individual instruments is AMAZING! Wow! I’ve never been so excited for an online store.



(Smiles wide)


----------



## oxo (Jan 22, 2019)

to sale individual instruments in the shop is your best idea ever!


----------



## hawpri (Jan 22, 2019)

Does licensing/encoding through NI make a store with à la carte pricing for individual mic positions, instruments, and articulations impossible? I can only think of one other developer with something like this.


----------



## oxo (Jan 22, 2019)

@ hawpri ...with your own sampleplayer you do not need any licensing/encoding through NI


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 29, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know when orchestral tools will be launching their new store ? I'm keen to start buying some individual sounds, as outlined in their Keynote. I can't seem to find a launch date anywhere though ? Thanks


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 29, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Does anyone happen to know when orchestral tools will be launching their new store ? I'm keen to start buying some individual sounds, as outlined in their Keynote. I can't seem to find a launch date anywhere though ? Thanks


No. Ask them. They only know it.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks. I emailed them, unfortunately they didn't have any further information or a date at this stage, despite it being announced back in January.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 30, 2019)

Given the amount of development, and testing OT has to do to get their new Sample Player, new OT Store, also converting all of their current library content to the new player, Testing it to make sure it works reliably, and very efficiently, iron out bugs, ..etc. I think we have to be very patient. 

I don't even think they know when all this will be ready. So..we just have to be very patient, and wait. 

My guess is they will first release their free library, that uses the new Sample Player. Which will be a good way to test it, and hopefully not too long after that, they will begin announcing some of their current libraries availability, and much more. 

Yes, Very exciting times ahead for OT products.


----------

